# Several Claims



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Presently live in Tring Bucks and am about to move to the Billingham, Teesside area with work. 

I've been a company car driver for a few years and have stupidly had 3 fault claims in the past 2 years. Sadly i've failed to get any quote so far.

Does anyone know of any insurers that specialise in high risk driver's?

Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We might be able to do something for you as we have a few non standard markets available, but unfortunately it won't be cheap with nil NCB and 3 fault claims. More than happy to have a look for you though.


----------

